

Why Filter Bubbles are Good - maxcho
http://maxcho.com/2011/05/critique-of-parisers-filter-bubbles/

======
Skalman
The author misses a crucial point in Google results: they are tailored for
_you_ , so it's not about finding a contrasting point of view, rather it's
about finding different related areas. For people searching for 'Our lord
Christ', some might mainly find texts praising Jesus while others may find
texts critisizing Christianity.

It's never about showing something _else_ than what you searched for.

